
Sixth Sense Technology May Change How We Look at the World Forever - ph0rque
http://i.gizmodo.com/5167790/sixth-sense-technology-may-change-how-we-look-at-the-world-forever?skyline=true&s=x
======
timf
The article's right, you have to watch the video to see what this is really
like. Impressive.

